# Cwd Spreading To New Hunt Areas In Wyoming



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

TWO NEW HUNT AREAS TEST POSITIVE FOR CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE

11/9/2007

LARAMIE  A cow elk near Encampment and two mule deer near Kaycee have
tested positive for chronic wasting disease (CWD) marking the first time
either area has had positive tests for elk or deer in those hunt areas. CWD
is a brain disease known to affect some moose, deer and elk.

Although CWD has been found in southeastern Wyoming for a number of years,
this is the first time we have found CWD in elk in hunt area 110, says Bob
Lanka, Wyoming Game and Fish regional information specialist in Laramie.
Likewise, the positive tests for deer in hunt area 163 southwest of Kaycee
is the first time deer have tested positive from that hunt unit. According
to the Game and Fish, finding CWD in both locations is not that surprising
since the disease has been documented in animals in neighboring hunt areas.
CWD was found in deer in the same hunt area near Encampment in 2002 and in
elk in areas located east and west of unit 110. It has also been found south
of the state line in Colorado for a number of years. While deer area 163 has
never had a positive test, in 2004 the Game and Fish found two deer that
tested positive in nearby hunt areas 30 and 31. Since that time hundreds of
deer have been tested near Kaycee with no positive tests until this year.

Department personnel collected the lymph nodes from the hunter harvested
deer and elk in October. Personnel in the Wyoming Game and Fish Department
laboratory analyzed the samples and discovered the positive results. Both
hunt areas will be added to the Departments list of areas known to have
CWD. The Game and Fish recommends that hunters in those areas transport only
cut and wrapped meat, boned meat, animal quarters or other pieces with no
portion of the spinal column or head attached, hides without the head,
cleaned skull plates, and antlers with no meat or other tissue attached. The
head, spine and other nervous tissue, areas where the abnormal protein or
prion causing the disease is found in affected animals, should be left at
the site of the kill or disposed of in an approved landfill.

There is no evidence that CWD is a human health risk. After a review of
scientific data, the World Health Organization in December 1999 stated,
There is currently no evidence that CWD in cervidae (deer and elk) is
transmitted to humans. In 2004, Dr. Ermias Belay of the Center for Disease
Control said, The lack of evidence of a link between CWD transmission and
unusual cases of CJD (Cruetzfeldt-Jacob disease, a human prion disease)
despite several epidemiological investigations, suggest the risk, if any, of
transmission of CWD to humans is low. Nonetheless to avoid risk, both
organizations say parts or products from any animal that looks sick or tests
positive for CWD or other TSEs should not be eaten.

Contact: Bob Lanka, (307) 745-5180 ex. 229

-WGFD-


http://gf.state.wy.us/services/news/pressreleases/07/11/09/071109_2.asp


Chronic wasting turns up in Lovell-area deer
By The Associated Press

LOVELL - A white-tailed deer killed by a hunter west of Lovell has tested
positive for chronic wasting disease.

The Wyoming Game and Fish Department says it's the first occurrence of
chronic wasting disease in that area.

snip...

http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles/2007/11/12/news/wyoming/36-deer.txt


Species barriers for chronic wasting disease by in vitro conversion of prion
protein

Li Li a, Michael B. Coulthart b, Aru Balachandran c, Avi Chakrabartty d,
Neil R. Cashman a,* a Brain Research Centre, Division of Neurology,
Department of Medicine,
University of British Columbia and Vancouver Coastal Health,
UBC Hospital, 2211 Wesbrook Mall, Vancouver, BC, Canada V6T 2B5
b Prion Diseases Program, National Microbiology Laboratory, Public Health
Agency of Canada, Winnipeg, Man., Canada R3E 3R2 Q1
c National Reference Laboratory for Scrapie and CWD, Animal Diseases
Research Institute, Canadian Food Inspection Agency,
3851 Fallowfield Road, Nepean, Ont., Canada K2H 8P9
d University Health Network, Department of Medical Biophysics, University of
Toronto, Toronto, Ont., Canada M5G 1L7
Received 6 October 2007


Abstract

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a transmissible spongiform encephalopathy
that can affect North American cervids (deer, elk, and
moose). Using a novel in vitro conversion system based on incubation of
prions with normal brain homogenates, we now report that
PrPCWD of elk can readily induce the conversion of normal cervid PrP (PrPC)
molecules to a protease-resistant form, but is less efficient
in converting the PrPC of other species, such as human, bovine, hamster, and
mouse. However, when substrate brain homogenates are
partially denatured by acidic conditions (pH 3.5), PrPCWD-induced conversion
can be greatly enhanced in all species. Our results dem-
onstrate that PrPC from cervids (including moose) can be efficiently
converted to a protease-resistant form by incubation with elk CWD
prions, presumably due to sequence and structural similarities between these
species. Moreover, partial denaturation of substrate PrPC
can apparently overcome the structural barriers between more distant
species.


snip...


Although Syrian hamsters were initially deemed resistant to CWD [19], a
recent publication demonstrates that CWD can be transmitted
and adapted to hamster [20].


snip...


Substrate denaturation and human health


We confirm with multiple species that acid/GdnHCl-
treated brain PrPC is a superior substrate for in vitro con-
version than untreated PrPC, possibly by overcoming con-
formational barriers in partial denaturation of substrate
PrPC. PrP conversion in scrapie-infected neuroblastoma
cells is believed to occur in endosomes, a low-pH and
reducing environment [26]. The non-ruminant stomach
possesses a low pH lumen, and PrPC is expressed in this
organ [27]. Such acidic (denaturing) organ or cellular
organellar environments might also promote CWD trans-
mission to non-cervid species, including humans.

Acknowledgments

This work was supported by the Canadian Institutes of
Health Research (Institute of Infection and Immunity, Safe
Food and Water program) and PrioNet Canada.


[20] G.J. Raymond, L.D. Raymond, K.D. Meade-White, A.G. Hughson,
C. Favara, D. Gardner, E.S. Williams, M.W. Miller, R.E. Race, B.
Caughey, Transmission and adaptation of chronic wasting disease to
hamsters and transgenic mice: evidence for strains, J. Virol. 81 (2007)
43054314.


http://jvi.asm.org/cgi/content/abstract/81/8/4305


2007 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

Please cite this article in press as: L. Li et al., Species barriers for
chronic wasting disease by in vitro...,
Biochem. Biophys. Res. Commun. (2007), doi:10.1016/j.bbrc.2007.10.087

http://www.sciencedirect.com/



>>>In 2004, Dr. Ermias Belay of the Center for Disease Control said, The
lack of evidence of a link between CWD transmission and unusual cases of CJD
(Cruetzfeldt-Jacob disease, a human prion disease) despite several
epidemiological investigations, suggest the risk, if any, of transmission of
CWD to humans is low. <<<


WHAT Dr. Ermias Belay really said was ;


"we found no _strong_ evidence of CWD transmission to humans"


Re: Colorado Surveillance Program for Chronic Wasting Disease
Transmission to Humans (TWO SUSPECT CASES)


snip...


From: TSS (216-119-163-189.ipset45.wt.net)
Subject: CWD aka MAD DEER/ELK TO HUMANS ???
Date: September 30, 2002 at 7:06 am PST

From: "Belay, Ermias"
To:
Cc: "Race, Richard (NIH)" ; ; "Belay,
Ermias"
Sent: Monday, September 30, 2002 9:22 AM
Subject: RE: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS

Dear Sir/Madam,

In the Archives of Neurology you quoted (the abstract of which was
attached to your email), we did not say CWD in humans will present like
variant CJD.

That assumption would be wrong. I encourage you to read the whole
article and call me if you have questions or need more clarification
(phone: 404-639-3091). Also, we do not claim that "no-one has ever been
infected with prion disease from eating venison." Our conclusion stating
that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans in the
article you quoted or in any other forum is limited to the patients we
investigated.

Ermias Belay, M.D.
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention

> > -----Original Message-----
> > From:
> > Sent: Sunday, September 29, 2002 10:15 AM
> > To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
> > Subject: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG
> > HUNTERS

Sunday, November 10, 2002 6:26 PM ......snip........end..............TSS


snip...end


http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0704&L=sanet-mg&T=0&P=1165



From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."
Subject: CWD UPDATE 88 AUGUST 31, 2007


http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0709&L=sanet-mg&T=0&P=450


Date: Wed, 29 Aug 2007 21:13:08 -0500
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."
Subject: CWD NEW MEXICO RECORDS IT'S 19 CASE (near Texas border again)


http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0708&L=sanet-mg&T=0&P=26079


Subject: Monitoring the Potential Transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease to
Humans Using a Hunter Registry Database in Wyoming
Date: August 30, 2007 at 6:46 pm PST

http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0708&L=sanet-mg&T=0&P=27654



PLEASE NOTE IN USA CJD UPDATE AS AT JUNE 2007, please note steady increase
in ''TYPE UNKNOWN''. ...TSS


1 Acquired in the United Kingdom; 2 Acquired in Saudi Arabia; 3 Includes 17
inconclusive and 9 pending (1 from 2006, 8
from 2007); 4 Includes 17 non-vCJD type unknown (2 from 1996, 2 from 1997, 1
from 2001, 1 from 2003, 4 from 2004, 3
from 2005, 4 from 2006) and 36 type pending (2 from 2005, 8 from 2006,

*** 26 from 2007)

http://www.cjdsurveillance.com/pdf/case-table.pdf


http://pro-med.blogspot.com/2007/11/proahedr-prion-disease-update-2007-07.html


TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Disease found in new hunt area


Associated Press - November 27, 2007 5:15 PM ET

CODY, Wyo. (AP) - Chronic wasting disease has been discovered in another Big
Horn Basin deer hunt area.

The disease was found in mature male deer taken from deer hunt area 125
southwest of Worland in northern Wyoming.

Chronic wasting disease is a fatal wildlife brain disease that can affect
all members of Wyoming's deer family.

Cody Region wildlife management coordinator Kevin Hurley noted that deer
hunt area 122 near Lovell also saw its first case of the disease this fall.


Information from: Wendy Jo Corr/KODI-AM, http://www.bighornradio.com/

Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may
not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


http://www.montanasnewsstation.com/Global/story.asp?S=7416743&nav=menu227_2



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/


TSS


----------

